# 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)



## john1231 (13. Januar 2015)

*450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*

folgendes Netzteil hab ich verbaut:

"be quiet!" Straight Power E9 450W
Leises Netzteil STRAIGHT POWER E9 | 450W be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC

Prozessor hab ich einen:
intel xeon e3-1231v3

Graka: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G

Meine Frage:
Lt. Nvidia reicht mein Netzteil nicht - ich hab die Karte bereits verbaut und überhaupt keine Probleme so weit!?

Jetzt hab ich aber gelesen, dass Komponenten kaputt gehen können bei zu schwachem Netzteil. Muss ich mir sorgen machen oder übertreibt Nvidia mit den 500W?


----------



## Pu244 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*

Ist knapp da das E9 nicht über DC-DC verfügt und somit seine gesamte Leistung nicht über die 12V abgeben kann. Am ehesten gehen die HDDs/SSDs vor die Hunde, sind wichtige Daten auf dem PC drauf? Was ist sonst noch so verbaut? Wie sieht es mit dem Budget für ein neues Netzteil aus?

Sonst würde ich es einfach mal mir Prime95 und dem FurMark gleichzeitig eine Stunde lang testen, auch wenn die Aussagekraft nichtmehr so groß wie früher ist.


----------



## FrozenPie (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Ist knapp da das E9 nicht über DC-DC verfügt und somit seine gesamte Leistung nicht über die 12V abgeben kann. Am ehesten gehen die HDDs/SSDs vor die Hunde, sind wichtige Daten auf dem PC drauf? Was ist sonst noch so verbaut? Wie sieht es mit dem Budget für ein neues Netzteil aus?



Bitte wovon redest du? 
Gruppenregulierung, wie beim E9, heißt einfach nur, dass die Spannungen bei starker asynchroner Belastung stärker in eine Richtung ausschlagen. Das E9 kann über beide PCIe-Rails 36A bei 12V schicken, was locker für eine GTX 970 ausreicht, ohne das die Spannungen zu sehr von der Norm abweichen


----------



## eXquisite (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*



> Ist knapp



Was geht denn bei dir falsch? Der Rechner braucht keine 250 Watt und du meinst das ist knapp?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Ist knapp da das E9 nicht über DC-DC verfügt und somit seine gesamte Leistung nicht über die 12V abgeben kann. Am ehesten gehen die HDDs/SSDs vor die Hunde, sind wichtige Daten auf dem PC drauf? Was ist sonst noch so verbaut? Wie sieht es mit dem Budget für ein neues Netzteil aus?
> 
> Sonst würde ich es einfach mal mir Prime95 und dem FurMark gleichzeitig eine Stunde lang testen, auch wenn die Aussagekraft nichtmehr so groß wie früher ist.



Bitte äußere dich hier nur wenn du Ahnung hast und verwirre den TE nicht.

@TE das Netzteil reicht für die Hardware vollkommen aus!

Gruß.


----------



## john1231 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*

Nein, es ist nichts drauf was super tragisch  wäre wenns verloren geht (Savegames noch das wichtigste  ). Um die SSD wärs aber schade, die war doch recht teuer.

Naja ich hab da noch: eine Samsung SSD und 3 normale Festplatten dran hängen.
Am USB hängt noch ein Lenkrad sowie Joypads/Kopfhörer

An der Graka ist zus. zum Monitor noch ein Oculus Rift DK2 angeschlossen (wird über HDMI Strom versorgt, soweit ich weiß)

Edit: Geld für ein neues NT wäre vorhanden, ist eher Faulheit die eine Rolle spielt - hab keinen Bock meine wunderschön verlegten NT Kabel neu zu verlegen


----------



## NuVirus (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*

Jo mein PC hat mit dem praktisch baugleichen E9 480W (hat halt CM) und CPU OC ingame max ca. 300W gezogen.

Aber der Zotac Support meine auch das ist zu knapp und meine Karte taktet runter da Sie zu wenig Strom bekommt 

Dabei stand in GPU-Z ganz klar das se bereits bei Standard Takt ins Power Target gelaufen ist in manchen Games (Zotac 970 AMP Extreme), die MSI verbraucht vll etwas mehr da sie ein höheres Power Target hat aber mehr als 350W aus der Steckdose niemals.


----------



## XyZaaH (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*

Das Netzteil reicht ohne Probleme.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*

Keine Sorge, das reicht wirklich mehr als aus


----------



## john1231 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*

Super! Vielen Dank an Alle für die Infos!!
War nach dem ersten Beitrag ein wenig geschockt... Mir wären auch keine Probleme aufgefallen, bin beruhigt dass ich mir keine Sorgen machen muss.

Das Netzteil hab ich ja auch hier im Forum empfohlen bekommen seiner Zeit (damals noch für eine gtx 670) - echt ne coole Community hier!

Danke an Alle!


----------



## Pu244 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*

3 HDDs und eine SSD sollten sich noch im Rahmen bewegen, ich würde das Netzteil verwenden, wenn es keine Monsterplatten sind.




FrozenPie schrieb:


> Bitte wovon redest du?
> Gruppenregulierung, wie beim E9, heißt einfach nur, dass die Spannungen bei starker asynchroner Belastung stärker in eine Richtung ausschlagen. Das E9 kann über beide PCIe-Rails 36A bei 12V schicken, was locker für eine GTX 970 ausreicht, ohne das die Spannungen zu sehr von der Norm abweichen



Gruppenreguliert bedeutet das die 5V und 3,3V getrennt von der 12V Schiene erzeugt und nicht von dieser abgeleitet werden. Einer der Nachteile ist das das Netzteil nicht die gesamte Leistung auf 12V zu verfüngung hat. 12x36=432W, wobei BeQuiet sehr ehrlich war.



eXquisite schrieb:


> Was geht denn bei dir falsch? Der Rechner braucht keine 250 Watt und du meinst das ist knapp?



Das wußtest du woher?

Die GTX 970 kann je nach Version 200W ziehen, die CPU nochmal 80W und den Rest kann man dann nochmal mit 50W+ ansetzen. Die große Frage war vorallem wieviel HDDs sind da noch drin und die konnte man (bzw. ich) nicht wissen.



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Bitte äußere dich hier nur wenn du Ahnung hast und verwirre den TE nicht.
> 
> @TE das Netzteil reicht für die Hardware vollkommen aus!
> 
> Gruß.



Dann halte dich doch bitte selbst an deinen tollen Rat und gibt hier nich vorschnell Entwarung bevor du das Sys nicht kennst, man fragt immer nach was da noch genau alles drinhängt.


----------



## NerdFlanders (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*

Na jetzt wo diese Frage gelöst ist, kann ich ja die wirklich wichtige Frage stellen:

Welchen Sonnenschutzfaktor empfiehlt Nivea?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Die GTX 970 kann je nach Version 200W ziehen, die CPU nochmal 80W und den Rest kann man dann nochmal mit 50W+ ansetzen. Die große Frage war vorallem wieviel HDDs sind da noch drin und die konnte man (bzw. ich) nicht wissen.



Dann hattest du scheinbar noch nie eine Kiste mit einer 970 vor dir.

Ein Knecht mit Xeon und 970 verbraucht unter Spiele-Last ~250 Watt, bestätigt PCGH übrigens auch.


----------



## john1231 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*



NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Na jetzt wo diese Frage gelöst ist, kann ich ja die wirklich wichtige Frage stellen:
> 
> Welchen Sonnenschutzfaktor empfiehlt Nivea?



Mindestens 500W 

Na, ist so ein running Gag von mir, hab mal im Support bei einem Provider gearbeitet und die Anrufer haben auf die Frage: was rechts unten in der Leiste steht, meistens mit Nivea geantwortet


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*

Es gibt aber nicht nur Spielelast sondern auch Volllast..


----------



## Pu244 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Dann hattest du scheinbar noch nie eine Kiste mit einer 970 vor dir.
> 
> Ein Knecht mit Xeon und 970 verbraucht unter Spiele-Last ~250 Watt, bestätigt PCGH übrigens auch.



Spielelast ist etwas anderes als Vollast und mit der sollte man rechnen. Zusätzlich haben z.B. diese grünen HDDs die Angewohnheit sich selbst runterzufahren und bei einer gemeinsamen Anfrage sich zusammen hochzufahren, da hat man dann pro HDD seine 20-30W Last zur schlimmsten Zeit.

Im übrigen kommt es auch darauf an welches Spiel man zockt.


----------



## NuVirus (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*

Die MSI 970 Gaming kann mit OC problemlos 200W ziehn allein bei Standard Takt usw. könnten die 250-300W hinkommen egal wie reichen tut das Netzteil problemlos selbst wenn die Grafikkarte 250W zieht.


----------



## john1231 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*

Arrghh.. ich dachte das würde locker reichen? Muss ich mir jetzt doch sorgen machen?


----------



## Pu244 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*



NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Na jetzt wo diese Frage gelöst ist, kann ich ja die wirklich wichtige Frage stellen:
> 
> Welchen Sonnenschutzfaktor empfiehlt Nivea?



Da sie auf Nummer sicher gehen wollen um Reaklamationen zu vermeiden mußt du dich in Nvidiagrün anstreichen, so kann nichts passieren.

(für eventuelle allergische Reaktionen sowie Beschuss aufgrund von Verwechslungen mit Baummenschen/Algenmonstern aus dem Meer/Aliens ist Nvidia nicht Haftbar zu machen. Genaueres entnehmen sie unserer Homepage.)


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*



john1231 schrieb:


> Arrghh.. ich dachte das würde locker reichen? Muss ich mir jetzt doch sorgen machen?



Nein, du musst dir da nicht im kleinsten Ansatz Sorgen machen.
Ignoriere so einen Quatsch einfach getrost.

Irgendwie glaube ich dass die Kollegen hier sich einen Scherz erlauben, anders kann ich mir das echt nicht erklären


----------



## Dichlorvos (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*

Dein Netzteil reicht LOCKER aus. Hatte bei mir Testweise die MSI GTX 970 drinne mit CPU-OC, LED Stripes,Lüfter usw... lief eiwandfrei.


----------



## eXquisite (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*

Wow, ein 2,40m LED Strip brauch 4 Watt, und ein Lüfter oftmals weniger als 1 Watt, warum zählst du das extra auf?


----------



## Dichlorvos (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*

Na weil ich die Enermax T.B Vegas  habe mit Bling-Bling, 4stück von, das sind ganze 20 Watt


----------



## Atent123 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*

Mein System mit zwei 980ern mit 1500/4000 zieht beim zocken 350 Watt nach Abzug der Effizienz sind es 325 Watt . Eine HDD zieht nur beim anlaufen viel danach nur 1-2 Watt.
Und wen die anläuft läuft die Graka gar nicht.


----------



## Pu244 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Mein System mit zwei 980ern mit 1500/4000 zieht beim zocken 350 Watt nach Abzug der Effizienz sind es 325 Watt . Eine HDD zieht nur beim anlaufen viel danach nur 1-2 Watt.
> Und wen die anläuft läuft die Graka gar nicht.



Mein i7 3770 der  auf 55W gedrosselt ist und meine GTX 670 ziehen schon 270W bei Anno 1404. Irgendetwas stimmt mit deiner Verbrauchsmessung nicht, hast du die Karten richtig belastet? Ist SLI an? Was für ein Verbrauchsmessgerät hast du und was spielst du? Ist VSYNC an? Hast du die Bildwiederholrate begrenzt?

Eine dieser Green HDDs zieht etwa 5W wenn sie läuft,  eine 7200rpm HDD zieht etwa 10W. Green HDs haben die unangenehme Eigenschaft sich selbständig bei Nichtbenutzung herunterzufahren und sich bei bedarf wieder aufzuwecken, somit kann man den Anlaufstrom durchaus in ungünstigen Situationen haben.


----------



## NerdFlanders (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Mein System mit zwei 980ern mit 1500/4000 zieht beim zocken 350 Watt nach Abzug der Effizienz sind es 325 Watt . Eine HDD zieht nur beim anlaufen viel danach nur 1-2 Watt.
> Und wen die anläuft läuft die Graka gar nicht.



Sicher dass dein Messgerät was taugt?

Ohne OC wollen mein 4770K und meine 980 270W an der Steckdose. OC und die zweite Karte 80W extra? Im Wunderland vll.


----------



## eXquisite (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*

Ein Kumpel von dem ich weiß das die Werte richtig sind, kam mit FX 8350 und zwei GTX 980 auf 520 Watt ohne Abzug der Effizienz also muss bei dir was faul sein.


----------



## Atent123 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*



NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Sicher dass dein Messgerät was taugt?
> 
> Ohne OC wollen mein 4770K und meine 980 270W an der Steckdose. OC und die zweite Karte 80W extra? Im Wunderland vll.



Nein aber selbst ein billiges Messgerät sollte doch nicht komplett falsche Werte Anzeigen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -&gt; lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*

Warum sollte es das nicht?


----------



## Atent123 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -&gt; lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Warum sollte es das nicht?



Naja warum wird es dann als Messgerät verkauft wen es wilkürliche Zahlen anzeigt ?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*

Weil man damit Geld verdient, auch wenn es nur schätzt oder nur bestimmte Werte korrekt misst. 

Hab auch eins, für Glühlampen ist das super, an Fernseher oder Computer zeigt es Mist an. 

Oder, wie schon vermutet wurde, SLI ist nicht aktiv. Oder du unterforderst die Karten massiv.


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*



john1231 schrieb:


> folgendes Netzteil hab ich verbaut:
> 
> "be quiet!" Straight Power E9 450W
> Leises Netzteil STRAIGHT POWER E9 | 450W be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC
> ...



Bei Nvidia arbeiten nur Vollpfosten was Watt Angaben auf Kartons angeht.
Das 450er E9 reicht problemlos für deine Hardware.


----------



## NuVirus (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*

Jo das E9 450W bzw E9 480W reicht problemlos mit dem E9 480W hab ich es selbst getestet auch CPU OC hat kein Problem dargestellt, hab das E10 500W jetzt nur da ich insgesamt ein zusätzliches Netzteil gebraucht hatte.


----------



## Pu244 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei Nvidia arbeiten nur Vollpfosten was Watt Angaben auf Kartons angeht.
> Das 450er E9 reicht problemlos für deine Hardware.



Nein,
sie sind keine Vollpfosten, ich und jeder andere mit Verstand würde es genauso machen. Tatsache ist das wir die Netzteilberatung (hoffentlich) als Teil unseres Freizeitspaß machen, sie bei Unternehmen richtig Geld kostet. Ich hätte sogar noch 650W draufgeschrieben, da ist dann auch die Chance groß das dies ein 15€ Chinaböller packt, anders mußt du den Leuten erklären warum ihr PC abschmiert, bekommst ständig Reklamationen und wirst sogar noch beschuldigt wenn was falsch läuft.

Für Leute ohne Ahnung ist massives Überdimensionieren tatsächlich der richtige Weg (mal abseits davon sich zu Informieren).


----------



## john1231 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*

Super! die Mehrheit scheint ja der Meinung zu sein, dass es ausreicht. Danke für die Infos, kann jetzt beruhigt mein AC Unity zocken!


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Nein,
> sie sind keine Vollpfosten, ich und jeder andere mit Verstand würde es genauso machen. Tatsache ist das wir die Netzteilberatung (hoffentlich) als Teil unseres Freizeitspaß machen, sie bei Unternehmen richtig Geld kostet. Ich hätte sogar noch 650W draufgeschrieben, da ist dann auch die Chance groß das dies ein 15€ Chinaböller packt, anders mußt du den Leuten erklären warum ihr PC abschmiert, bekommst ständig Reklamationen und wirst sogar noch beschuldigt wenn was falsch läuft.



Das weiß ich auch und auch andere die sich mit der Materie beschäftigen wissen das.
Aber hier erwarte ich Aufklärung und nicht einfach nur eine Watt Zahl auf dem Karton.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Für Leute ohne Ahnung ist massives Überdimensionieren tatsächlich der richtige Weg (mal abseits davon sich zu Informieren).



Könntest du diesen Quatsch endlich mal lassen?
Ist ja furchtbar dass du an diesen Unsinn immer noch glaubst.


----------



## Pu244 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das weiß ich auch und auch andere die sich mit der Materie beschäftigen wissen das.
> Aber hier erwarte ich Aufklärung und nicht einfach nur eine Watt Zahl auf dem Karton.



Dann kannst du glei ein ganzes Buch in die Packung legen in dem Netzteile erklärt werden. Abgesehen davon erwarten die meisten Leute eine Zahl auf dem Karton die ihnen angibt ob es geht oder nicht ohne das sie sich groß in irgendwas einlesen müssen.

Mal abgesehen davon das eine Beratung wie du sie dir wünscht eine Menge kostet und kaum jemand bereit ist dafür zu bezahlen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Könntest du diesen Quatsch endlich mal lassen?
> Ist ja furchtbar dass du an diesen Unsinn immer noch glaubst.



1: Bei Überdimensionieren werfen die Unwissenden meist 20-30€ zum Fenster raus wenn sie sich ein einigermaßen gutes Netzteil kaufen.
2: Bei dir haben die Unwissenden haufenweise nichtfunktionierende PCs in die Reperatur müssen und dort teilweise eine extrem lange Reise vorsich haben.

Nun kann jeder entscheiden was besser ist, rein finanziell ist Fall 1 wesentlich besser da ausgefallene PCs und deren RMA bei fehlerhafter Begründung für den Kunden auch nicht kostenlos sind. Natürlich ist der Erkentnissgewinn bei Möglichkeit zwei wesentlich größer und Unwissenheit wird hart bestraft. Aus Grakahersteller- und DAU-Sicht dürfte Überdimensionieren wohl das Beste sein, für die Netzteilhersteller ist das nicht so klar da sie zwar durch Überdimensionieren gewinnen, aber andererseits schlechte Hersteller einen großen Vorteil haben..


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*

Bei mir gibt es keine Unwissenden.


----------



## xHaru (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Aus Grakahersteller- und DAU-Sicht dürfte Überdimensionieren wohl das Beste sein, für die Netzteilhersteller ist das nicht so klar da sie zwar durch Überdimensionieren gewinnen, aber andererseits schlechte Hersteller einen großen Vorteil haben..



Oder man benutzt etwas gesunden Menschenverstand und sieht ein, dass man für 20€ einfach kein gutes 900W-NT bekommen kann, wenn andere Netzteile schon 90€ kosten und dabei "nur" 500W liefern.

Aber naja, ist schon interessant, was die Evolution hervorgebracht hat. Die Doku heute im Unterricht war spannend...


----------



## Pu244 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*

Tja,
ich kam nach einem berufspraktischen Semester wieder zurück und habe bei jemanden die Verpackung eines "430W MS Tech" Netzteils gesehen, sein Netzteil war vor einigen Monaten kaputt gegangen. Auf die Qualität angesprochen meinte derjenige nur "es läuft und der Rest ist mir egal". Unglücklicherweise denken haufenweise Leute so und für diejenigen sind dann diese Angaben. Ich hatte dann keine Lust auf eine Diskusion und habe demjenigen noch viel Glück mit seinem Neuerwerb gewünscht.

Wie gesagt, es ist besser diese Leute schmeißen Geld zum Fenster raus als das sie den Support neven und selbst auch keinen Spaß haben.

Alternativ könnte man noch draufschreiben "für ein passendes Netzteil und Beratung wenden sie sich an unseren Partner XY", wobei dann hier wieder gemeckert wird wenn der Partner Seasonic, Corsair oder gar Thermal Take heißt...

EDIT: habe gerade nachgesehen und herausgefunden das für seine GTX 650 ein 400W Netzteil empfohlen wurde, nun ist mir klar wie genau dieser Müll in seinen Rechner gekommen ist. Wenn die Angabe nur 300W gelautet hätte (wie die meisten hier, incl mir, wohl empfohlen hätten) müßte ich mich wohl mit defektem MS Tech Müll herumschlagen.

QED:
Nvidias Leistungsangaben haben ihre Berechtigung (schön wenn einem die Dummheit anderer Recht gibt).


----------



## NuVirus (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: 450W Netzteil für MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G -> lt. Nivea zu schwach (min. 500W)*

Nen Freund von mir hat sich nen PC aus alten Teilen die er von verschiedenen Freunden geschenkt bekommen hatte nen PC zusammen geschraubt und als ich mal Zeit hatte und eh bei ihm war kam 550 Watt LC-Power Silent Serie Non-Modular 80+ - Hardware, raus - ka wo das her kommt immerhin kein Geld dafür ausgegeben 

Naja hatte ihm dann gesagt das es Mist ist und da er inzwischen ein Custom Design einer HD4870 1GB geschenkt bekommen hatte hatte ich eben das Netzteil festgestellt und ihm gesagt er solle sich am besten ein neues kaufen, da ich eh gerade eine Mindfactory Bestellung offen hatte hab ich ihm das BQ E10 400W mitbestellt und das läuft jetzt auch problemlos er war ganz begeistert weil es so hochwertig war für den Preis sein C2D E6700 4GB RAM und halt die HD4870 laufen jetzt problemlos und er hat nen vernünftiges Netzteil - und er ist wirklich niemand der viel Geld hat da er in nem schlecht bezahlten Job arbeitet.

Übrigens vor kurzem ist seine Seagate 250GB kaputt gegangen - gibt nur noch angenehme Schleifgeräusche von sich vermutlich hat die das LC-Power geschadet aber kann auch Altersschwäche gewesen sein - ich vermute eher beides zusammen...


@Topic Wie gesagt das E9 450W reicht locker und ist gut für die Grafikkarte geeignet da in diesem Fall der Verbrauch so niedrig sein wird das es auch egal ist ob das Netzteil Gruppenreguliert oder DCtoDC also bessere Spannungswerte bei hoher Last liefert.

Der Zotac Support meinte zu mir ja auch das meine GTX970 runter taktet da sie zu wenig Strom vom Netzteil bekommt und nicht weil Sie ein zu kleines Power Target hat 
Die wollen so wohl versuchen Anfragen abzuwehren da viele wohl nicht bereit sind sich ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen 

Hab denen dann ne schöne Mail geschickt und dann hab ich auch nen Beta Bios bekommen das ich aber aufgrund von Spulenfiepen dann nicht mehr getestet hatte.


----------

